# aim small miss small



## squirrel squasher (May 17, 2013)

I am new to the forum and lately I have been using smaller targets to get ready to get the rabbit eating the garden. I just today was shooting at two liter pop bottles and I aimed for the cap. when I hit it the cap would bust off but when I didn't hit it I was extremely close. I believe that the most I was off by was a half inch at about thirty-five feet. so aim small miss small. my dad also took a pistol class some time ago and they were aiming at buttons. he said the he hit closer to the button then he would a bulls eye target so best way to get accurate is to aim small.


----------



## SlingDaddy (Sep 24, 2012)

Plenty of truth in that. A few of the guys on here will preach it all day


----------



## rockslinger (Nov 16, 2010)

*How did you get that name?*


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Yep, yep, yep ....

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## squirrel squasher (May 17, 2013)

rockslinger said:


> *How did you get that name?*


I gues I just put a space in it but ill see if I can change it


----------



## rockslinger (Nov 16, 2010)

launcher said:


> rockslinger said:
> 
> 
> > *How did you get that name?*
> ...


Thanks, welcome to the forum.


----------

